# 2nd Annual Alameda Park Street Bike Show



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2012)

this year it will be held on the 13th of october and coincides with the annual park st car show.last year was a hoot and we had quite a few bikes.the car folks loved it as well as everyone else.the owner of alameda bicycles is kind enough to allow the use of his lot adjacent to the car show.rolling relics and broken spokes will be there too.if you need more info,just pm me and i'll give you all the details.
hope to see all the folks from the golden gate ride.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Aug 3, 2012)

I am in,hope to bring a few bikes.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Aug 4, 2012)

Some of my bikes last year




IMG_0455 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## oskisan (Aug 5, 2012)

are there any upcoming bike swap meets happening in the bay area?.. Always looking for vintage stuff.


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2012)

The only one i know of at this time is October 14th at the stockton fairgrounds. There is a indoor bicycle show held there as well that my buddy puts on. It's in conjunction with a car show and swap. The bike show/swap is mainly all vintage stuff. Show usually pulls in cloe to 200 bikes with about 25-30 vendors selling swap stuff as well. Lots of trophies for the show as well in many categories. Check it out.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 20, 2012)

here's the flyer with my contact on the bottom.


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2012)

*Oct. Delta Whizzer ride/bike swap 5,6,7*

JAF/CO WILL BE THERE

*Swap meet is FREE  lots off room*

Oct. 5,6,7 Delta Whizzer ride/BIKE SWAP IS SUNDAY THE 7th

*Located at the KOA  on the delta loop
922 West Brannan Island Road
Isleton, CA 95641

RESERVE    (800) 562-9105
INFO         (916) 777-5588
EMAIL      islandkoa@reynoldsresorts.com*


Just 6 weeks til our bi annual Delta Whizz in Whizzer ride!
We are now the largest Whizzer meet west of the Mississippi! Our ride consists of a 90 mile ride on the Sacramento delta loop area. We ride through historic towns, go over ferrys, draw bridges and farm lands along the water. There’s plenty of stops along the way with a long lunch stop at the half way point . There are chase trucks with gas and trailers for those of you not lucky enough to finish the ride.
For you new comers,this is a classic scooter ride. Whizzers, Cushmans, Simplex’s, Lambretta’s, Salsburys, Marmans, Mustangs and anything vintage.For you Cushman guys that have heard your not welcome it just isn't so. No 2 stroke ear piercing Chinese junk please. They look  cant make the 90 miles and fill up our chase trailers. We average 55+ riders coming from Arizona, California, Oregon and Washington.
We start rolling in Friday morning and set up. Saturday is the ride at 9AM. Sunday Morning is the FREE SWAP MEET. Bring your old bikes out! Parts you dont need,Whizzer junk anything you dont need! The swaps free !
  We will continue the Friday/Saturday night pot luck dinner party.This is growing and a good time is had by all.Give everyone to meet new comers and touch bases with old ones. Reserve your fully equipped cabins, RV sites or campsites now! Campsites have bathrooms and showers. Cabins are fully equipped with kitchens, bedroom, Internet and TV’s. Hope to see you there!
Follow at westcoastwhizzers.com



For those of you that prefer a Hotel:
Rogelio’s 916-777-5878.
Delta Daze Inn 916-777-7777
Rio Sands, 707-374-6374
Motor Royal Inn 707-371-9291 
Ted: H. 415-892-4949 C. 415- 250-7279 
John: H. 707-253-8889 C. 707-480-1995
Use the cell phone numbers after Friday morning


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 21, 2012)

should mention for those interested,i need to get an approximate head count and will need to give you specific directions due to the main street being closed down.my e-mail contact is on the bottom of the flyer.hope to see everybody out here.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 31, 2012)

bump up for a great time.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 16, 2012)

another bump for fun


----------



## Schweirdo (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump it up for you Brian.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 29, 2012)

bump for fun.a couple weeks left to get prepared.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 3, 2012)

the directions and more info will be posted on the rolling relics facebook page.any other questions,send me an e-mail.address is on the bottom of the flyer.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 8, 2012)

*show*

Hi all will be getting  some bikes ready for this great show


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2012)

glad you're coming out dave.had a blast last year.hope more cabers can make it.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 10, 2012)

*show*

It's going to be a great time see you soon Brian
last year




IMG_0115 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## slick (Oct 13, 2012)

Last bump before we leave for the show!! Come on out and see a Shelby Speedline Airflow in person and a Roadmaster Supreme!!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 14, 2012)

*show*

Slick's awesome bike,had a great time at the show



Chris's awesome Shelby by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 14, 2012)

*show*

Had a great time



IMG_9872 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_9871 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_9832 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_9867 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_9878 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## slick (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comment Krate Mayhem! It was really great to see you again Dave. Had a total blast at the show. Had a few beers with the boys, did a great little after show ride with about 8 of us and had a great time. Thanks Brian for throwing a killer show. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks everybody for coming out.glad someone took a few pics.i was too busy staying lubricated due to the perfect weather.and the after ride was great.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 15, 2012)

*show*

Thanks Brian for all the work you do.


----------



## slick (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted up some pictures under the general discussion area for you guys. Check them out.


----------

